# Baby rats and mom rat urgently need new homes! Rochester, NY



## delilaharcade (Jun 14, 2010)

Long story short...I rescued a mother and her 12 babies from a bad situation a few weeks ago.

The ratties were born May 10th and are ready for their new homes. There are 11 females and one male. I am trying to find good, loving homes for as many of the females as I can. Five are hooded and six are PEWs. They are adorable and very sweet! They crowd the door of the cage whenever I open it to try to climb out onto me. They are very curious and active.

Their mother is a PEW and nervous. It has only been a few days since she stopped nursing, so I haven't really had a chance to see her true personality yet. She is mostly friendly, but has bitten me a few times. The first couple times were when the babies were young and she was protecting them. The last two times she bit me were very minor and did not break the skin. I believe that she thought I had food in my hand. She needs someone who has the patience and time to work with her. She can be very friendly and sometimes enjoys some scratches. She has bruxed for me once.

I would keep them all, but I am 20 years old, a college student and I still live with my parents. Needless to say, my parents are not too happy about this situation and want the babies gone.

If you're interested in any of them or know of anyone who is, please let me know. You can reply to this post, PM me or email me at [email protected].

I live in Henrietta, NY which is a suburb outside of Rochester, NY. I am willing to travel short distances to get these babies to their new home. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

It would be worth posting on forums such as goosemoose and rat shak as they have more success at rehoming, so I hear.


----------

